# fire pit help



## scjotulman (Jun 19, 2014)

I am having withdrawal effects from not burning wood. I need some advice on building a fire pit. The ground is soft with lots of roots that I need to insulate against.  I would like to have a metal rim around it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## prezes13 (Jun 19, 2014)

scjotulman said:


> I am having withdrawal effects from not burning wood. I need some advice on building a fire pit. The ground is soft with lots of roots that I need to insulate against.  I would like to have a metal rim around it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I in process of installing a Cambridge fire pit in my back yard, it's pricy but my wife wants something nice.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jun 19, 2014)

I've had cement block pits before and they worked fine but I've actually been very happy with a metal one I picked up at Cabelas.  I can move it wherever I want depending on shade, wind etc.


----------



## scjotulman (Jun 19, 2014)

Prezes,

one question for you.  Are we married to the same woman? My wife always picks out the more expensive items.   Those are nice fire pits and fireplaces.  I'm afraid to show my wife.


----------



## scjotulman (Jun 19, 2014)

Chimney Smoke, 

Which Cabela's pit do you have?


----------



## HDRock (Jun 20, 2014)

Dig a hole, throw wood in, light it on fire  see my avatar


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jun 20, 2014)

I never worried about insulating too much....i just built a ring of rocks about 1.5 meters in diameter and pile the thing up with wood!.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's our new pit. Very pricey but will last a life time and she will cut any design you want. Fancy Fire Pit.com





This is one of her regular styles




It can be picked up by two people and moved to where the party will be. They are made just a few miles from us so we got a very big price break.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 20, 2014)

We have this portable Firepit that our ol' neighbor gave us, but we also have a kit that we bought from Lowes that is permanent, just gotta lay out our Patio Blocks to build it on, have had it (and the Blocks) for 3 years now, Wife won't allow me the $$$ to properly lay out the Patio...."just lay them on the dirt" she sez


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Jun 20, 2014)

I believe the one I have is a Landmann Big Sky.  It came with a spark screen and cooking grate.  It's very heavy duty, I've had mine for 4 years now and the only signs of wear is some surface rust.


----------



## prezes13 (Jun 21, 2014)

scjotulman said:


> Prezes,
> 
> one question for you.  Are we married to the same woman? My wife always picks out the more expensive items.   Those are nice fire pits and fireplaces.  I'm afraid to show my wife.


I think we might...  I will post pic when done.


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 21, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> I believe the one I have is a Landmann Big Sky.  It came with a spark screen and cooking grate.  It's very heavy duty, I've had mine for 4 years now and the only signs of wear is some surface rust.



That's the kind I have.  I like the portability and the nice big cooking grate.


----------



## xman23 (Jun 21, 2014)

We have a Coleman 30 inch It had a built in propane starter, that broke off a few years ago. As you can see I don't baby the thing.  I use it for burning everything. 13 years and still going strong. I think  it was about $150


----------



## scjotulman (Jun 21, 2014)

Prezes,

 A picture of your wife or of your fire pit?


----------



## Bret Chase (Jun 21, 2014)

scjotulman said:


> I am having withdrawal effects from not burning wood. I need some advice on building a fire pit. The ground is soft with lots of roots that I need to insulate against.  I would like to have a metal rim around it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



I've got 2 fire pits.. one is 3 feet in diameter, made of dry laid granite with a 2' peastone apron. that one is for fun... and doesn't require a permit to light.  my other one, is 12' in diameter, ringed with concrete blocks and is my "work" pit.. that one requires a burn permit... I usually wait until the pile is 6+' tall before I torch it..

if it was me, I wouldn't worry about the roots, or "soft ground"... any roots will only burn back until there is not enough free oxygen... which is mere inches from the surface...  the simplest way to a metal rimmed firepit is to acquire a Dayton style steel wheel sans tire...  and toss it on the ground, fill with wood, and light it. I've taken many of these with a bit of welding, turned them into a firepit/grill.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 22, 2014)

The fire pit above was a potted plant area that turned into a cooking pit, it allows me to get rid of alot of yard waste and splitter scrap very easily,  so it was basically free for me, this second pit came with the house, they make some really nice ones these days.....


----------



## prezes13 (Jun 22, 2014)

scjotulman said:


> Prezes,
> 
> A picture of your wife or of your fire pit?


Both...


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 22, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> The fire pit above was a potted plant area that turned into a cooking pit, it allows me to get rid of alot of yard waste and splitter scrap very easily,  so it was basically free for me, this second pit came with the house, they make some really nice ones these days.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful outdoor hearth.  My father's family had one in the 1930's, and they baked bread in it for the whole neighborhood to get through the tough times.


----------



## scjotulman (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice Ram.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I use it alot these days, it is definitely multifunctional, cooking, getting rid of scrap, keeping you warm on a chilly nite with a cold beer and helps with the addiction of burning.......


----------



## Badfish740 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a regular old ring made from rock I gathered from my local 4 wheeling spot, but I want to get some more so I can turn it into one of these:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-keyhole-firepit-comes-to-life.106105/


----------



## SawdustSA (Jun 23, 2014)

I have seen a few people, including myself, use an old washing machine drum.  It is stainless steel and will last a long time.  Give it some legs to lift it off the ground.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 23, 2014)

SawdustSA said:


> I have seen a few people, including myself, use an old washing machine drum.  It is stainless steel and will last a long time.  Give it some legs to lift it off the ground.


 ....and all those little holes for air circulation really work well


----------



## tsquini (Jun 23, 2014)

Here is a fire pit made from a washing machine drum. This image is from a yourtube video.


----------



## pricey106 (Jun 23, 2014)

I got sick off buying 100 dollar pits from Lowes or home depot. I built my own. I cut the bottom third off a 55 gallon drum, and screwed 1 1/2 inch angle iron legs to it. Then drilled half inch holes every 2 inches over the whole thing. Already had the drum and angle iron, only had to buy screws.when the drum rusts out I will salvage the legs and get a new drum. This year I am upgrading it to nuts and bolts. The screws are getting loose but they held for a year and are still strong. I even have a grill attached to it.


----------



## Applesister (Jun 23, 2014)

An old tractor tire rim? sand might work as an insulation in the bottom. Making the removal of unburnt 'items' easier, sifting thru the ashes. Whoever did the outdoor fireplace at Ram's house certainly had an eye for design. I know what my favorite room in that house would be.


----------

